# NODID new website



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I tried to get on the NODID website and it won't allow it until I call a toll number to get access. What's up with this?


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> I tried to get on the NODID website and it won't allow it until I call a toll number to get access. What's up with this?


no such luck either.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

David Kozin posted this on Facebook on June 21:

"NODID staff expect e-mails. I have staff working on restructuring. Expect significant changes for NODID & related projects. All will receive an e-mail with full explanation of activities, direction, and background from experienced nonprofit staff and executives from very successful for-profit companies. Also: Apple, thank you for the update."


----------

